# Race at ZBT Speedway GLS rules 3-29-2014



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

I will having a Race on the 29th doors will open at 5 and racing will start around 6-6:30 $4.00 gets you a fun night of racing,drinks and plaques for the the top three of each class. We will be running GLS rules. The classes will be skinny tire, fat tire slip on fray and then will be running a nostalgia fat tire this means no fray style or resin body's


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Front and rear windows in nostalgia?


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

nostalgia bodys a list please ty. what bodys we can run.


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

No fray or resin body's and you don't need the back window


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

honda27 said:


> nostalgia bodys a list please ty. what bodys we can run.


In other words every body made of plastic.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

honda27 said:


> nostalgia bodys a list please ty. what bodys we can run.


Be sure to eat first too Swish, due to starting late we wont be eating a meal or two or three during race time. Chips, drinks and plaques and a fun night of racing is what you get for your entry fee. I believe Cyber Bully explained the bodies you may run. P L A S T I C :dude:

Looking forward to some Saturday night Racing


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

*Saturday*

Lord willing I'm driving in from Elkhart to be an all so ran.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

can we run mev rrr ho model bodys.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

MEV & RRR are resin


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Plasssssssstic only!


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

honda27 said:


> can we run mev rrr ho model bodys.


:beatdeadhorse: he just wont give up lol


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

honda27 said:


> can we run mev rrr ho model bodys.


Dash bodies are plassssstic!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Run a jl camaro!!!!!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

They do work well...


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

can we car pool any 1 lol.:wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

sure. Can you pick me up?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Probably won't make it working 10 hours.


----------



## swet71 (Jun 22, 2011)

Jeff,

PM me your address.

Jon,


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

*Race*

Hey Jeff I fell yesterday and boogered up my back. Won't make your race. :


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Sundance said:


> Hey Jeff I fell yesterday and boogered up my back. Won't make your race. :


His track is wheel chair accessible lol. Actually sorry to hear that Pat, get well :dude:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

lol chris that's tim not pat .


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

honda27 said:


> lol chris that's tim not pat .


oops Hope you get well Tim :dude:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

No racing tonight for me. We are going to dinner and then dancing. Have fun with out me. Pat


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I will make it after all only worked 8 hours!


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Great to race with the group again. Thanks for hosting Jeff. Chris SUX! I got my butt kicked so its off to the dungeon I go. Must go faster!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks Jeff,great track!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Sorry I couldn't be there to help you guys handle Chris....LOL. Made some progress on one of the Cancer Race prize cars though. Next time!


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Way to go Chris, I will have to help Mike take the sand out of his cars. lol


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

ski23 said:


> Great to race with the group again. Thanks for hosting Jeff. Chris SUX! I got my butt kicked so its off to the dungeon I go. Must go faster!


LOL, I didnt do bad for not tuning my cars in God knows how long, practice, practice practice, oh yea, forgot I dont have a track to practice on. Its my goal to beat you Mike, honestly just got lucky with my car running and handling good. I only have one car that runs decent so I was just lucky, but I will take it. Hope you get to feeling better Al, my luck wont hold out and may need your expertise to tune my other two cars. Always great to race with you dudes, thanks for the race time Jeff. :dude:

I may getting better, but I didnt actually win any races, but look out, if I get some time with Al ( the Young) DeYoung you guys may be in some trouble , then again maybe not, LOL


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

*Results*

I would like thank everyone that showed up it was a good night.


Skinny Tire

Rick 75
Jeff 74
Chris 72
Mike 72
Darrell 71
Jon 70
Tom 68

Fat Tire

Mike 91
Jeff 90
Rick 89
Chris 88
Darrell 88
Jon 84
Tom 79

Nostalgia Fat Tire

Rick 89
Jeff 87
Mike 87
Darrell 82
Chris 80
Jon 79
Tom 72

We also Ran Iroc (thanks Rick for bringing your AFX Vet's)

Mike 97
Chris 97
Rick 93
Darrell 89
Jeff 88
Jon 82
Tom 75

Pics to come shortly


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pics from 3/29/2014


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

more pics


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

thanks jeff 4 a good night of racin til next time.


----------

